# Continuing Ed in MA



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a new EMT-B in Massachusetts, but I currently spend most of my year in NY at my college. This presents a problem for me because I would like to go home and take Con Ed classes and refreshers courses, but I am only home like 5-6 weeks on and off during breaks throughout the year. I understand you can take Con Ed credits online, and although I would prefer classroom or field instruction this appears to be my most viable option until I graduate. If any of you guys could give me any websites you have used in the past (I saw JEMS had some online courses) that would be great. I have googled some but I cannot tell which ones are legitimate and worth my money and would much rather hear from people who have done it before. Thanks in advance!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 3, 2009)

MA has an interesting take on Con-Ed... they only accept courses approved ahead of time by the state OEMS. You can take courses in NY (at school), and get a letter from the instructor with an outline, instructor credentials, proof of attendence, etc, and mail that to OEMS, and they may accept the credit. 

Other then that, my suggestion is mediced.com (MA based, MA approved, and fairly cheap). 
You may be able to submit science classes taken at school for credit. For more info, see the candidate info packet from PSI (it has recert info as well!)

good luck!

Dan


----------

